# Headlight Signal Bulb cover Broke



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I have been living with mine like this for awhile but am getting it fixed under the 3yr/36k warranty. You can replace the assembly if you want but it won't cause any issues and won't really move around in there at all. 

If you want to remove the broken piece you can break it up with a screw driver and then empty it out one of the bulb openings(you would need to remove the headlight to do this). Another option is TYC offers a replacement light that retails for around $100.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

call me kelly said:


> I have been living with mine like this for awhile but am getting it fixed under the 3yr/36k warranty. You can replace the assembly if you want but it won't cause any issues and won't really move around in there at all.
> 
> If you want to remove the broken piece you can break it up with a screw driver and then empty it out one of the bulb openings(you would need to remove the headlight to do this). Another option is TYC offers a replacement light that retails for around $100.


Hey thanks! I'm a few months out of the B to B so that won't work. Because its plastic and looks to be solidly wedged in I guess I won't worry. Hit the nastiest invisible bump put in just for road construction with a little postage stamp sized square in that BUMP sign that said 15MPH. Everyone was bottoming out


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy,
Although bulbs are not covered under GMPP I believe the housing may be.
The housing would not be covered for water leakage, but this is a 'failure' of sorts.....the assembly is falling apart.

Give the claim center a call.....number is on your contract.....I think you'll be calling Itaska Illinois.
Explain the failure......be certain to tell them the lamp is operational and there is no water leakage......have your VIN# handy since the contract is based off that number.

Asking is free, so, why not?

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> Eddy,
> Although bulbs are not covered under GMPP I believe the housing may be.
> The housing would not be covered for water leakage, but this is a 'failure' of sorts.....the assembly is falling apart.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob I'll do that although the Ally GMPP Major Guard page clearly lists this part as excluded:

Lamp assemblies and capsules
 In the mean time the lens cover that fell off made it to a spot where it looks silly yet isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Thanks Rob I'll do that although the Ally GMPP Major Guard page clearly lists this part as excluded:
> 
> Lamp assemblies and capsules
> In the mean time the lens cover that fell off made it to a spot where it looks silly yet isn't going anywhere.


To go a bit further, Eddy, I am aware that Chevrolet has been covering these on a case by case basis if the car isn't too far out of 3/36 coverage.
You have made it sound, from time to time, that your nearest dealer is a zillion (heh heh) miles away but it may be worth the trip to ask for assistance on this known problem.

Additional thoughts,

Rob


----------



## rb0238 (May 6, 2020)

thanks I am out of warranty and having this trouble too. screwdriver one person said? dealership told me they would have to remove assembly. this is what I need to buy to replace it? https://www.carparts.com/details/Ch...RybexOahk8ksOrDui52q552uKBC7HGjxoCmNIQAvD_BwE


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, I haven't thought about this in three years as the broken piece stayed in its new home! Now the day I pulled into a Hyundai Dealer with a headlight filled with water and the service writers and mechanic laughing at my Pony, now that was embarrassing !


----------

